# الفاصلة المنقوطة (علامات الترقيم)



## The Virgin

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هل تستخدم الفاصلة المنقوطة قبل (ومع ذلك) أو أي تعبير يحمل المعنى نفسه؟
شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## Stephen Schmidt

تستخدم الفاصلة المنقوطة (؛) للربط بين جملتين إحداهما سبب في الأخرى.


----------

